# doncaster



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

hi all finely got my OH to take me and now he is worrying that we will get lost on the way(we normally do)so my questions are.....
1 is anyone going from northamptonshire that we can follow or
2 we can go with(will pay towards petrol)
3 have any good directions that wont end up with us being in scotland :lol2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm going now.. and using the AA route planner. It usually gets us to the right place.. input the postcode and it's more accurate

Route Planner (GB) : Maps and directions - The AA


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

ok cool thanks: victory:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

we use sat nav.. and that got us there fine last time...

but here's the directions from the site itself...

Directions to The Dome


sami


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

we may have a couple of seats spare in our car will let everyone know asap(if your brave enough to come with us and get lost:lol2


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

thanks guys will do all the directions then surely we cant get lost???lol


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Your welcome to follow us up if we meet you on the M1 Sarah.......... I can't promise we won't get lost tho  :lol2:


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

ok cant be any worse than us lol will have to figure where to follow you from?


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Yeah we get on at either 29 or 30, were only about 5 mins away from both junctions. So we'll work something out


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

ok guys we have now just brought a sat nav so hopefully we should be sorted(god i hope so):lol2:


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

It's really easy to find

Join the M18 at jct 32

Leave M18 at jct3 

go straight over the next 2 roundabouts 

3rd roundabout take the 2nd exit 

follow the road round the lake going straight over the 3 little roundabouts

take the 3rd exit at the 4th roundabout and your in the carpark 

Hope this helps see you all there


----------

